# Context Path



## Generic1 (11. Jul 2012)

Hi,

ich habe eine Web- Application mit Netbeans programmiert, Unter Projekt -> rechte Maustaste -> Properties -> Run -> Context Path hab ich meinen Context Path reingeschrieben.
Nun hab ich mein Projekt gecleaned und gebuildet.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo der Context Path in der /dist/.... .war gespeichert ist?
Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## tagedieb (11. Jul 2012)

Gar nicht!! Defaultmässig wird der Context-Path im application.xml im .ear definiert!! Aber es kann auch in andern, server specifischen Files definiert werden.

Wenn du nur ein .war file buildest musst du beim Deployment den Context-Path angeben, oder es wird ein Defaultname verwendet.

Im Tomcat z.B. wird der filename als Context-Path verwendet. Dieser kann aber im context.xml (Tomcat) überschrieben werden.


----------



## mvitz (11. Jul 2012)

Zu erwähnen ist noch (da das scheinbar einige nicht wissen), dass die context.xml auch mit in das WAR gelegt werden kann:


> Only if a context file does not exist for the application in the $CATALINA_HOME/conf/[enginename]/[hostname]/; in an individual file at /META-INF/context.xml inside the application files. If the web application is packaged as a WAR then /META-INF/context.xml will be copied to $CATALINA_HOME/conf/[enginename]/[hostname]/ and renamed to match the application's context path. Once this file exists, it will not be replaced if a new WAR with a newer /META-INF/context.xml is placed in the host's appBase.


Apache Tomcat Configuration Reference - The Context Container


----------

